
Scala _ [underscore] magic - DanielRibeiro
http://ananthakumaran.in/2010/03/29/scala-underscore-magic.html
======
plesn
I didn't know the last one. Nevertheless I find the mix of functions with no
arguments, function values and optionnal parenthesis quite confusing syntax
wise.

------
gtani
"_" getting lots of airtime

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2602809>

~~~
gaius
So _ in Scala is like $_ in Perl?

~~~
gtani
Hmm, can't remember "$_", but for scala I have a lot of bookmarks

<http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/2808#comment-41717>

 _main complaint about syntax: underscore as a wildcard at both the term and
type level plus as a way to coerce a method into a first class function._

<http://okmij.org/ftp/gengo/index.html#Scala-trace>

 _Montagovian semantics_

<http://www.slideshare.net/normation/scala-dreaded>

[http://blog.yuvimasory.com/2010/06/uses-of-underscore-in-
sca...](http://blog.yuvimasory.com/2010/06/uses-of-underscore-in-scala.html)

<http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.scala.user/28031>

[http://agileskills2.org/blog/2011/05/01/revealing-the-
scala-...](http://agileskills2.org/blog/2011/05/01/revealing-the-scala-
magicians-code-expression/)

